# WinCC 6.2 SP2 Fehlermeldung beim Start



## Petar07 (13 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem, auf meinem Rechner habe ich Windows XP habe WinCC 6.2 SP2 darauf Installiert, bekomme beim Öffnen eines vorhandenen Projekts folgende Fehlermeldung:

" Das Starten eines Serversist fehlgeschlagen. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre DCOM-Einstellung."

Selbst beim erstellen eines neuen Projekts kommt die selbe Meldung.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder was mach ich falsch.

Gruß

Petar07


----------



## chrissi52000 (13 November 2008)

Hallo.

Schick mir mal deine E-Mailadresse per PN.
Hatte das Problem auch schon mal.
Habe ein kleines Prog. um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## newhotbird (13 November 2009)

*WinCC 6.2 SP2 DECOM*

Hallo, hab schonseit zwei Tagen dieses Problem. Bin schon kurz davor den Rechner neu zu installieren. 

Kannst du mir auch helfen?


----------



## Kai (13 November 2009)

Petar07 schrieb:


> habe folgendes Problem, auf meinem Rechner habe ich Windows XP habe WinCC 6.2 SP2 darauf Installiert, bekomme beim Öffnen eines vorhandenen Projekts folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> " Das Starten eines Serversist fehlgeschlagen. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre DCOM-Einstellung."
> 
> Selbst beim erstellen eines neuen Projekts kommt die selbe Meldung.


 


newhotbird schrieb:


> Hallo, hab schonseit zwei Tagen dieses Problem. Bin schon kurz davor den Rechner neu zu installieren.


 
Siehe den folgenden Thread:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24037

Gruß Kai


----------



## newhotbird (13 November 2009)

Hallo Kai, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich hatten den Thread schon gelesen und ausprobiert. Funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht. Ich hacke die DCOM Standarteinstellungen im Komponentendienst immer an aber nach einem Neustart des Komponentendienst sind sie immer wierde abgehackt?

Gruß

Rüdiger


----------



## dietmars (25 April 2014)

*WinCC 7.0 SP2 Fehlermeldung beim Start (pcanywhere)*

Hallo an alle,

     vielen dank an Kai für den link   http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/24037-w...es-servers-fehl-geschlagen-bitte-pruefen.html.

   Das Problem tritt sicher nach der deinstallation von pcanywhere auf einem Windoofs XP System auf und lässt sich obwohl WinCC 7... mit obigem link korrigieren.

  Gruß Dietmar


----------

